# 13 and 14 tires



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Who selling just tires? And who can post prices? Idk why we gotta get pm'd prices.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*Hercules 155/80R13's Good in Stock $45/ea









*_
*Hankook 175/70R14's Good in Stock $65/ea










*Above tire prices available with wheel/tire packages


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

P.S. Don't settle for Milestars :nono:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

X2!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


> _*Hercules 155/80R13's Good in Stock $45/ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do yo mean good? Are they used? Man had been trying to get a hold of you for a while and even left messages on your phone. But its all good though. Hooked up with my own wire wheel company and tire company.


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> P.S. Don't settle for Milestars :nono:


X2 milestars are junk


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

What's up big dog how much 1 set of 13s shipped to 63130


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

bigdoughnuts said:


> what do yo mean good? Are they used? Man had been trying to get a hold of you for a while and even left messages on your phone. But its all good though. Hooked up with my own wire wheel company and tire company.


"Good in Stock" meaning plenty in stock... all brand new :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

tpimuncie said:


> X2!





Foolish818 said:


> X2 milestars are junk


x155 :biggrin:

Look like 4x4 tires for 13's


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ey envious ur in SoCal no? I'll be back the 17th ill have to pick up a set


----------



## street star (Feb 8, 2011)

nicky how much shipped to 83651 might get couple of sets ...and looking for a set of wheels ...hit me up


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

So Nicky are those prices good for just tires or when they're packaged with wheels?


----------



## TxChivo72 (Jan 19, 2006)

How much for a set of tires, 13's shipped to TX 77449
Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

gervais_85 said:


> So Nicky are those prices good for just tires or when they're packaged with wheels?


Yea we mainly do them with wheel and tire packages


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Envious Touch said:


> _*Hercules 155/80R13's Good in Stock $45/ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I'm looking for wheel/tire package. If possible, I'd like to purchase this weekend for pick-up. PM sent!!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey bro, I'm looking for wheel/tire package. If possible, I'd like to purchase this weekend for pick-up. PM sent!!!


No prob.. what type of wheels you looking for?


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

So how much for just tires?


----------



## Oldsmobile98Lowco (Nov 11, 2010)

Aye homie how much for a set 155/80/R13 to ship to 87301 New Mexico homie?? Those hercules are good ass tires tread last a ass good time had some for about a year on my spokes before I sold them tread didn't even look like it was used! Let me know lowco!!!!! 45$ a tire? So what about 200$? But shipping how much homie? Gracias oh yeah those hercules got the white wall right?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

gervais_85 said:


> So how much for just tires?


Prices posted above... available with wheel/tire packages shipped or picked up... same price for tires picked up... we don't ship tires alone, there's no $$ in it.



Oldsmobile98Lowco said:


> Aye homie how much for a set 155/80/R13 to ship to 87301 New Mexico homie?? Those hercules are good ass tires tread last a ass good time had some for about a year on my spokes before I sold them tread didn't even look like it was used! Let me know lowco!!!!! 45$ a tire? So what about 200$? But shipping how much homie? Gracias oh yeah those hercules got the white wall right?


Yea they hot the white wall..

Here's a pick of the Herc's mounted on our Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ey Nicki do u have anything besides hankooks ina 14? Like the hercs?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

tko_818 said:


> Ey Nicki do u have anything besides hankooks ina 14? Like the hercs?


Not right now but I do get them and the remingtons from time to time.. p.s. I was checking out your build thread, the 64 is looking good! Let me know when you want me to build you a set of wires to match.. I'll give you a hook-up :yes:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> Not right now but I do get them and the remingtons from time to time.. p.s. I was checking out your build thread, the 64 is looking good! Let me know when you want me to build you a set of wires to match.. I'll give you a hook-up :yes:


if u ever find a set for a good price let me know! And that sounds good Bro, I was just thinking that's its almost time to call you for a set  we'll be in touch homie


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Envious Touch said:


> No prob.. what type of wheels you looking for?


Chrome 13x5 with gold nips but would like to see what you have in stock. Still not sure if I want gold hub and nips or just nips. They'll be mounted on this bad boy. Do you have those bowtie knockoffs?


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> _*Hercules 155/80R13's Good in Stock $45/ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldsmobile98Lowco (Nov 11, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> Prices posted above... available with wheel/tire packages shipped or picked up... same price for tires picked up... we don't ship tires alone, there's no $$ in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHINGON!!! 
But damn no shipping for tires alone huh? Yeah u wouldnt really make money...Well how about with wheels? Possibly 13x7 for the front and 13x5.5s for the back all chrome? If that's possible homie?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

3 13 inch 155x80 tires to 42031?


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

What size tires would look good on some 15s? also lookin for 175/75/14


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> Prices posted above... available with wheel/tire packages shipped or picked up... same price for tires picked up... we don't ship tires alone, there's no $$ in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a set just like this rim and tire package


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> _*Hercules 155/80R13's Good in Stock $45/ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$180 FOR A SET *PICKED UP* IS THAT CORRECT.......:x:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Nicky, how much for a set of 175/70R14 shipped 83814???


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wher r u Located


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

How much set all powdercoated blue except hub and nips and those hankooks 13x.7


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

how much for a set of 13s shipped to 76543?


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

price on a set of 4 155's shipped to 98281


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Price on 155 80 13 hercs, our just peas tell me available brands to 63123 thanks homie


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

How much for 14's shipped to 75211 Dallas tx


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

SILENT6 said:


> Wher r u Located


Envious is in Whittier.


----------



## joelpt21 (Apr 13, 2004)

how much for a set of 4 155`s to 79763?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Price 4 155/80 13's shipped to 84104


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> $180 FOR A SET *PICKED UP* IS THAT CORRECT.......:x:


?????????:dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> ?????????:dunno:


:yes:
Plus CA sales tax of course


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> :yes:
> Plus CA sales tax of course


pm me total with tax picked up out the door Thanks..........


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> pm me total with tax picked up out the door Thanks..........


X2


----------



## "Bluesuasive68" (Jan 26, 2012)

R you near interstate 5?


----------



## SLIM64 (Dec 17, 2011)

How much for a set of 155 80 13s to 29108?


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

SLIM64 said:


> How much for a set of 155 80 13s to 29108?



X02


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> :yes:
> Plus CA sales tax of course


What's the address so I can go pick up a set


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any one got 2 new Hercules 13" tires 4 sale??


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

ocsupreme85 said:


> Any one got 2 new Hercules 13" tires 4 sale??


Call this spot 562 694 0087 i just paid 300 for all 4 mounted and balanced


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

Set of herc 155's. Shipped to 95833


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

where can i pick up the 13inch tires


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great prices!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

tires still availible??.


----------



## 85pinknpurpbox (Feb 1, 2012)

how much for a set of 13s to 50315


----------



## agonzojr1 (Jan 2, 2011)

you still have a set of 155/80/13's ? I'm looking for a full set, let me know Location and price please...


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

how much for a set of 13's shipped to va 22033


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

uupp


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

how much for a set instaled out the door


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Price 4 155/80 13's shipped to*89434


----------

